# When Polly met Archie



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly met up with litter brother Archie en route to Norfolk and they had a great play together. Here are some pics. Sorry so many!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god. They are fab. Look like they had so much fun. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow lovely poos and lovely photos ... 

Never say sorry for too many photos ... we love photos on here .. keep them coming I say   

Your cockapoos are stunning .....


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos. Looked like they had a fantastic time.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh! So cute  I love seeing 'Poos having a good play!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh sooo gorgeous! Do you think they recognised each other?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Oh sooo gorgeous! Do you think they recognised each other?


That's the mystery. Not sure if they did actually remember one another or just enjoyed being with another poo! It was a very large litter so I guess the chances of them remembering must be fairly slim. But they had a lovely time!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos!! It looks like they had a great time together. It is so nice to see siblings meeting up and having a good time together


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and look fab together,great pics!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, that is fantastic!!! I wish I knew where Lady's litter was....so fantastic!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awww, that is fantastic!!! I wish I knew where Lady's litter was....so fantastic!


I only know where Archie is and one other sister of Polly's siblings. There were nine or ten of them so a lot out there somewhere! The family that bred her in Somerset kept one sister, Archie is in Oxfordshire and we are in Devon. I think one went to London. Would love to find some more! We discovered Archie through this forum!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

What fabulous photos! 

I wish I knew where Saffi's litter are


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant pics! They look so happy together. x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Didn't you just want to take him home! Fab pics.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super photos, they look like they're having a blast! There's quite a difference in size even though they are from the same litter or is just the way the photos make it appear?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

In the first picture Archie was nearer the camera so makes him appear a lot bigger. He is bigger than Polly but not that much! The other photos are more accurate. It does make you want to have two poos to play together when you see how much fun they're having! But husband doesn't agree!


----------

